

Patent Reform 2013: Pending Bills - tzs
http://www.patentlyo.com/patent/2013/10/patent-reform-2013-pending-bills.html

======
tzs
Only one or two bills seem to get talked about much here. The submitted
article summarizes several more that are being considered by Congress.

~~~
throwawaykf
Heh, never expected to see patentlyo on here. Upvoted purely by instinct!

For those who've never visited that site, it's a highly regarded blog that
covers all kind of patent issues in all kinds of areas. It does get a bit
esoteric for non-legal folk, but even for us it's worth reading the
introduction to each article just to get an idea of the patent situation in
other industries. (You may soon realize that it's not all that different from
ours.)

To get back on topic for this submission, it's a good quick read, again if
only to get an idea of the patent issues other industries grapple with. For
instance, "PARTS Act (S.780)" hints at some dissatisfaction in the auto
industry.

